# Drehmomentgeregelter Antrieb soll gestoppt werden



## harald2 (29 Oktober 2008)

Hallo

Kann ich einen Drehmomentengeregelten Antrieb mit dem MC Stop anhalten.
Oder gibt es da andere Möglichkeiten.Habe eine Sinamics S120 Cu320 mit einer 317T-2DP.

Danke

Harald2


----------



## offliner (29 Oktober 2008)

Frage mich gerade, wie Du den Antrieb mit T-CPU drehmomentengeregelt betreibst. "Eingebaut" kann die T-CPU nur Drehmomentenbegrenzung. Damit wäre es mit Sicherheit machbar, den Antrieb zu stoppen, Bedingung ist nat. dass der Antrieb genug Moment zur Verfügung hat.
Die Bausteine der T-CPU setzen eine Lage- bzw Drehzahlregelung vorraus, was mit einem Momentengeregelten Antrieb wohl schwierig sein dürfte. 
Schreib einfach mal, was der Antrieb gebau macht und wie er von der T-CPU angesteuert wird. Irgendwelche Möglichkeiten gibt es meistens, wenn man das System kennt.


----------



## harald2 (30 Oktober 2008)

Hallo

Betreibe den Servomotor über den Technologieregler, der in der Software S7Konfig integriert ist.Beide Motoren sollen ein Band aufwickeln.Der eine gibt mit seiner Drehzahl die Geschwindikeit vor, der andere (Momentengeregelt) soll die Bandkraft erzeugen.Er hat die Aufgabe eine Tänzerrolle immer in der selben Position zu halten um so die Bandkraft stabil zu halten.Die Position ist der Sollwert des Reglers, die aktuelle Höhe der Istwert.Der Ausgang des Reglers geht auf den Momentensollwert.Mein Problem ist jetzt folgendes.Wenn das Band einmal reisst möchte ich diesen Motor stoppen und das in einer nicht zu grossen Zeitspanne.Wenn ich das Moment auf null begrenze,drudelt der Motor aus.Das dauert aber ziemlich lange.Kann ich mit einem MC Baustein den Motor schneller stoppen.Oder kann ich einen zweiten Datensatz anlegen den ich bei einem Bandriss auf Drehzahlregelung umschalten kann.Ist das möglich.

Danke 

Harald2


----------



## wincc (2 November 2008)

für was zum teufel brauchst du eine T-CPU???  schreibt keiner mehr seine bausteine selbst? 

Da du Drehmoment geregelt arbeitest kannst du es sogar ohne Tänzer machen

Tänzer setzen wir nur bei Drehzahlgeregelten Wicklern ein 



Vorraussetzung für Drehzahl und Drehmoment Regelung ist immer ein Durchmesserrechner für den Wickelantrieb

schonmal gedanken gemacht über wickelcharakteristiken ? und Zugabfall ?  was wickelt ihr auf? 





also Drehmomentgeregelte Aufwickler sehen bei mir immer wie folgt aus


Leitantrieb liefert die Bahngeschwindigkeit über die Drehzahl des Aufwickler Motors und die Bahngeschwindigkeit wird der Durchmesser der Rolle berechnet.

Daraus ergibt sich wiederrum der Drehzahlsollwert für den Wickler...... darauf 6% Vorlauf und den Zug über die Drehmomentbegrenzung einstellen mit oder ohne Zugabfall 

vorteil der wickler geht bei Bahnriss nicht durch und du kannst bei Bahnriss das Drehmoment auf 100% stellen und ihn über den Drehzahlregler herunderbremsen...


----------



## harald2 (3 November 2008)

HAllo

Danke für die Antwort.Aber so ganz verstehe ich das noch nicht.Eine Durchmesserberechnung habe ich in meinem Projekt auch.Ich messe über einen Externen Geber die Bahngeschwindigkeit und darüber den Durchmesser des Wickelgutes.Vestehe ich das so das du die Drehzahl + 6% als Regelgrösse annimst.Also über die Drehzahl das Moment bestimmst.

Danke Harald2


----------



## wincc (4 November 2008)

also du berechnest schon den durchmesser des wickelgutes ok 

Was willst du aufwickeln?? Papier Folie? 



Für Drehmoment geregelte Wickler benötigst du keinen Tänzer da du ja den Zug über das Drehmoment aufbaust

Drehmoment geregelt Wickler =  Drehzahlgereglt mit überlagerter Drehmoment Begrenzung dh du errechnet aus dem berechneten Durchmesser und der Bahngeschwindigkeit den Syncron Drehzahlsollwert des Wicklers darauf rechnest du 6% Voreilung dadurch würde sich ein Zug bis zum Bahnriss aufbauen da ja der wickler die Drehzahl halten will (Drehzahlregler reißt Moment auf) das wir ja keinen Bahnriss wollen,  begrenzt du den Zug über die Drehmomentenbegrenzung .......
dh. Zugsollwert = Drehmomentensollwert

Du kannst dann noch Reibungs,  Massenträgheit usw zum Drehmoment dazurechnen.


Bei Drehzahl geregelten Wicklern siehts anders aus

hierbei wird der Bahnzug nicht über das Drehmoment aufgebaut sondern über den Tänzer dh du beaufschlagst die am Tänzer angebrachten Zylinder mit einem Luftdruck (IP-Wandler oder Druckbegrenzer) (IP Wandler wäre von vorteil da der Druck von der Steuerung variabel vorgegeben werden kann)
Dann berechnet du wieder wie oben den Drehzahlsollwert mit Durchmesser und Bahngeschwindigkeit und darüber legst du nen schlichten PI-Regler dessen Ausgang auf die Solldrehzahl geht und den Tänzer in Mittelposition hält

welche Bahngeschwindigkeit hast du ? welche Durchmesser (min / max)

Bei Bahngeschwindigkeiten bis zu 800m/min geben ich den Bahntänzerreglern Plus/Minus 10m/min und den Wicklertänzerreglern meist Plus/Minus 15m/min 

Wir setzen in 90% der Fälle für Drehzahlgeregelte Wickler keine Tänzer sonder Zugmesswalzen ein ... 

Bei Drehmoment geregelten entfällt dies gänzlich.


----------

